# I reported a driver & don't feel bad!



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey there,

I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.

I am a good passenger; I never eat, drink or smoke in the driver’s car. I make minimum conversation but make sure to greet the driver. However, I noticed my rider rating is going down at a fast pace and I am assuming it’s because I don’t tip. I never received a tip while being a driver and I knew Uber was built on not tipping so I was never mad at the riders.

I feel like drivers are unfairly rating me low because I am not tipping which is unfair. So I have in returned rated drivers 1 stars ( for my low rating) as well and also reported this issue with Uber. Uber just apologized and gave me a credit, which wasn’t good enough.

So instead, I recorded one of my rides from beginning to end. I was outside waiting for the driver, minimum conversation and left the car spotless and still received a 1 star (All of this was on camera). I emailed this video to uber to have them remove this driver from the platform and currently received a generic response. I escalated it today since it’s been 24 hours and if I don’t have anything back I will release it to the press.

What’s fair is fair and whats wrong is wrong. I refuse to let riders or drivers abuse this system. If someone tip its for excellent service (above and beyond) not just service in general. Also, end if the service was above and beyond, no one is entitled to tip you.

Thank you to the drivers and riders that are not scamming the system and hurting people ratings because you want to. Drivers this goes for you as well if a rider give you a 1 star have proof to show you shouldn’t receive a 1 star rating and submit it to uber. This is like a rating system is a circus!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...begs to ask...

Why did you stop Uber driving?

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

While i personally hate and discourage the act of downrating for a lack of tip, as it skews the rating system, i do not believe its an act thst even remotely deserves deactivation. Its up to the driver to ultimately determine his rating system. Uber does not tell you how to rate pax, there is no guideline. If there is no guideline, then there is nothing to justify deactivation. Either take the hits or start tipping. Up to you how important your rider rating is to you. 

Just ask Uber to reset it once you get in the low 4s. No problem!


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

How long are your rides? were you outside on time? those play into the ratings. I give 5 stars to 95% of riders even if they piss me off unless it is something that should be rated lower like being rude or acting dumb in my car.

Also being a driver you should tip people, just because you never got tipped doesn't mean you shouldn't... you very well damn know how little drivers get paid so you should be doing so.... your being ignorant if anything.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

You attitude and negative energy is coming thru loud and clear thru your original message. The only reason you are getting a 1 star ratings is because the app does not allow negative ratings.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


u being an ex uber driver should understand the frustration drivers have gone through the last few years. we get paid in peanuts in a service industry that has a tradition of receiving tips. don't attempt to debate this point. u wouldn't think twice in not tipping ur cabbie and yet u weakly make an excuse that while ubering as a driver u accepted the twisted message from corporate that tipping isn't encouraged, therefore as a rider ur gonna take advantage of that warped view.

ok ur an ideal pax...minus being a cheap ass expecting world class service on a X (econo ride), that's why u didn't tip. had you spared one measly dollar on ur fare that was little more than a typical bus fare, u would have a rating of 5 stars and none of this would be an issue.

like i said, the worst freakin paxs are ex uber drivers...this is no lie.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

On both Lyft and Uber, I have to rate the driver as soon as they get out. I have no idea if they have tipped me, or if they will tip me, I rate the rider on the ride as soon as it is over.

Am I missing some way to see if they don't tip?

I have started rating the school kids 3's that I am rather sure are under 18, but say they are over 18. Also, they are just short ant rides anyway.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

IF YOU SEE A BUNCH OF DUDES WITH TIQI TORCHES OUTSIDE YOUR HOUSE U KNOW WHY!


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Why are you feeding this troll?? 
Guaranteed he never drove!!


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

I def dont think you should be getting 1 stars doesn't sound right. But i shouldn't not be getting tipped or 1 stared either. Go figure, its a terrible system all around. Difference is your rider rating means nothing while mines is life or death beh..


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Ribak said:


> You attitude and negative energy is coming thru loud and clear thru your original message. The only reason you are getting a 1 star ratings is because the app does not allow negative ratings.


I couldn't agree more with the post above you read this guy's opening remarks he sees his passenger rating going down fast what does that tell you and it's not because he's not tipping you need to read between the lines as drivers we tried to do the best job we can we communicate we keep our car clean we deserve a tip this guy doesn't want to tip then fine give him a one-star if that's what you think I don't necessarily do that but I don't give you a 5-star either if you don't communicate if you're not friendly and if you don't tip I rate you accordingly.

And then he posts here crying about his low rating which is a signal to any driver that there are issues with the passenger if their rating is that low and again it's not all because he's not tipping that's my two cents worth I vote we send him an official Donald Trump crying towel shipping not included.



Rakos said:


> Ok...begs to ask...
> 
> Why did you stop Uber driving?
> 
> Rakos


Because he didn't get any tips also notice he's a new member so I guess he didn't post here before but posting now what does that tell you


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

...perhaps a hygiene issue?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> I couldn't agree more with the post above you read this guy's opening remarks he sees his passenger rating going down fast what does that tell you and it's not because he's not tipping you need to read between the lines as drivers we tried to do the best job we can we communicate we keep our car clean we deserve a tip this guy doesn't want to tip then fine give him a one-star if that's what you think I don't necessarily do that but I don't give you a 5-star either if you don't communicate if you're not friendly and if you don't tip I rate you accordingly.
> 
> And then he posts here crying about his low rating which is a signal to any driver that there are issues with the passenger if their rating is that low and again it's not all because he's not tipping that's my two cents worth I vote we send him an official Donald Trump crying towel shipping not included.
> 
> Because he didn't get any tips also notice he's a new member so I guess he didn't post here before but posting now what does that tell you


Welcome back lil Cindy!

By the way, how do you know they rated you 1 stars and not 2-4?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If you're wasting your time pursuing these kinds of retaliatory acts over an arbitrary star grading system.... unneeded stress will kill you faster, friend.

Things which do not impact your life five minutes after an incident are something to simply forget and move on from.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome back lil Cindy!
> 
> By the way, how do you know they rated you 1 stars and not 2-4?


Oooops quoted wrong post. Meant to quote OP


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...begs to ask...
> 
> Why did you stop Uber driving?
> 
> Rakos


Probably was deactivated due to not being a people person


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

In one of their earlier posts Candyland claimed to always tip. Change of heart or opportunistic Troll? Decide for yourselves.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Grand Master B said:


> u being an ex uber driver should understand the frustration drivers have gone through the last few years. we get paid in peanuts in a service industry that has a tradition of receiving tips. don't attempt to debate this point. u wouldn't think twice in not tipping ur cabbie and yet u weakly make an excuse that while ubering as a driver u accepted the twisted message from corporate that tipping isn't encouraged, therefore as a rider ur gonna take advantage of that warped view.
> 
> ok ur an ideal pax...minus being a cheap ass expecting world class service on a X (econo ride), that's why u didn't tip.  had you spared one measly dollar on ur fare that was little more than a typical bus fare, u would have a rating of 5 stars and none of this would be an issue.
> 
> like i said, the worst freakin paxs are ex uber drivers...this is no lie.


This is not true.

I'm always waiting on the drivers, because I never order an Uber before I'm ready.

I'm always friendly at minimum and I almost always tip in the app. I don't believe in tipping if you're going to be a horrible driver, I just don't ding your rating.

What sucks is that I take Uber but it's always one every few days. So I know which driver downrates me (usually). This one time that I offered to split an Uber with my coworker, I got dinged.

I'm pretty sure it's because he spoke about his aunt and how she didn't need to get a mortgage for a 3 mil house because her networth is 80 mil and I was trying to tell him that cash is king and with the rates being so low in 2008, she might as well have taken one and used the cash instead to invest and the returns on the investment (there are ones with fixed returns) are greater then the % for the mortgage plus tax writeoffs.

Other then that we were basic riders.

Another time I did tip (cash and in app) because it was late and I really appreciate him..again, got dinged. No, I didn't throw up in his car, no i didn't make him wait. No I didn't slam any doors.

Sometimes you can do everything right as a rider and still get dinged. It is what it is.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Being stingy with the tips is your decision. Drivers down rating you is theirs. Tip the driver and stop being a paxhole. $1.00 a ride will not break your bank. What it will do is help the driver maintain a clean and safe vehicle.


----------



## camel (Jun 12, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> What's fair is fair and whats wrong is wrong. I refuse to let riders or drivers abuse this system.


How can you do that? It is not realistic. Drivers are powerless to how some crooks unfairly rate them, file false report, lousy complaints,....
Just remember, in this ratings system drivers are those who have the least advantage. If you don't tip and still want 5*, suggest to exchange it with your driver, he/she will be happy to do it, because they have a feeling of the game being played fairly. For the ratings system, I'll tell you this, it's an unfair system to drivers, it is designed for the rideshare companies and riders to control and/or manage drivers, no driver wants it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


From what you just posted I find it hard to believe you were a driver. In fact I doubt if you have ever worked in the service industry. JMO What's fair is fair.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Brian-drives said:


> Why are you feeding this troll??
> Guaranteed he never drove!!


yep, Poe's Law in action


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Brian-drives said:


> Guaranteed he never drove!!


Yikes!!! With a name like Candy Land I was assuming the OP was female. A male named Candy Land? Yea, I'm sure I would 1 star the twinkle toes also.


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Ok...begs to ask...
> 
> Why did you stop Uber driving?
> 
> Rakos


I was only doing Uber part time as stated. I didn't really need the income as I have a full time job.

I wanted to try it out which I did for a few months, now I rather spend my weekends doing other things.



Nick781 said:


> How long are your rides? were you outside on time? those play into the ratings. I give 5 stars to 95% of riders even if they piss me off unless it is something that should be rated lower like being rude or acting dumb in my car.
> 
> Also being a driver you should tip people, just because you never got tipped doesn't mean you shouldn't... you very well damn know how little drivers get paid so you should be doing so.... your being ignorant if anything.


My rides are decent and a lot of drivers even thank me because I live in the out skirts and go into the city during peak hours. That way drivers don't occur dead miles.

I never call a Uber until I'm ready, even at the airport I don't call a Uber until I have my bags and curb side. When drivers are nice enough to get out of their car and help with luggage or ask me if I need a charger I will gladly tip but I am not solely tipping you because you took me on a ride I paid for.



Ribak said:


> You attitude and negative energy is coming thru loud and clear thru your original message. The only reason you are getting a 1 star ratings is because the app does not allow negative ratings.


Your opinion, I am actually very positive, I recorded a video of a driver just to prove this point. A lot of drivers are giving passengers one stars for no reason other than I can think ... not tips which insist fair because tipping is not required.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Maybe you are getting low ratings because you're a dooshbag.. get a life!


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Maybe you are getting low ratings because you're dooshbag.. get a life!


Dude, be careful. Recently got a warning for a similar reply to a racist troll poseur. You might get banned for life saying this to just a whiney snowflake. Just a heads-up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sometimes you can do everything right as a rider and still get dinged. It is what it is.


Where have I heard this before? 
Oh yeah, drivers have been saying this since the very first post on UP.net
Stop copying our lines!



Uberyouber said:


> Maybe you are getting low ratings because you're dooshbag.. get a life!


Kids these days. Always have to point finger instead of looking in the mirror.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea I'm 53....


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Waste of time. I am in DC to, I've seen the same driver maybe twice in the 5 years hen I've been a pax. I use uber 2-3 times per day for work related stuff during the day. I haven't been downrated at all and hover around a 4.8 to 4.79 and I never tip. The majority of DC uber do not down rate for tips.

If your rating takes a hit just create a new account. It takes 2 min and is way faster then dealing with support.


----------



## Scotty77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Uber will do nothing. The ratings mean nothing. The amount of time that people spend worrying about rating and what to rate is astounding. Do you really think someone at uber is going to watch your stupid video and then fire the driver because you don't like your rating? If you really beleive that you are insane. Get a life and keep riding on with your useless number, or better yet throw your driver a buck or two.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Where have I heard this before?
> Oh yeah, drivers have been saying this since the very first post on UP.net
> Stop copying our lines!
> 
> Kids these days. Always have to point finger instead of looking in the mirror.


Well I haven't?

And unlike you I don't have the time to read every post!

Like how I mimic you?


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and 1 star me. It will be gone in 4 weeks. The 1 star I give you (and every other non tipping pax) is going to linger a little longer. Good luck getting picked up. Hope you don't have to wait too long. Non tippers like you deserve to wait longer.

When you release to the press go ahead and explain to them why you can't even tip $1 when you are getting a ride for about half the price of a taxi.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

roadman said:


> Go ahead and 1 star me. It will be gone in 4 weeks. The 1 star I give you (and every other non tipping pax) is going to linger a little longer. Good luck getting picked up. Hope you don't have to wait too long. Non tippers like you deserve to wait longer.
> 
> When you release to the press go ahead and explain to them why you can't even tip $1 when you are getting a ride for about half the price of a taxi.


Shit, less than half. I picked up a pax and they had called a taxi from Marietta to Austell rd and said acuario wanted to charge them 70$. While Whole trip costs less than 25$ (they tipped). Customers need to be more appreciative


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well I haven't?
> 
> And unlike you I don't have the time to read every post!
> 
> Like how I mimic you?


I'm not saying you're not right. I do agree that riders are often unfairly down rated. 
I was more trying to say that drivers have been complaining about being unfairly down rated as long as this rating system has existed.

So seems we all have the same problem


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not saying you're not right. I do agree that riders are often unfairly down rated.
> I was more trying to say that drivers have been complaining about being unfairly down rated as long as this rating system has existed.
> 
> So seems we all have the same problem


I don't have a problem with being wrong when I'm wrong but there was nothing to be wrong about in that post when it's my mere opinion...apparently one that is echoed here, one too many times according to you, except I didn't notice.

Your tone and demeanor doesn't reflect that at all (what I have quoted here) versus the other answer *you *wrote after cherry picking my post.

I'm not even sure there was a point to that post you wrote other then to be rude and sarcastic but I'm a big girl. Unlike other folks that may push report, I simply reply to you in the same demeanor that you showed me.

Uber on.


----------



## UberAng (Jul 19, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> u being an ex uber driver should understand the frustration drivers have gone through the last few years. we get paid in peanuts in a service industry that has a tradition of receiving tips. don't attempt to debate this point. u wouldn't think twice in not tipping ur cabbie and yet u weakly make an excuse that while ubering as a driver u accepted the twisted message from corporate that tipping isn't encouraged, therefore as a rider ur gonna take advantage of that warped view.
> 
> ok ur an ideal pax...minus being a cheap ass expecting world class service on a X (econo ride), that's why u didn't tip. had you spared one measly dollar on ur fare that was little more than a typical bus fare, u would have a rating of 5 stars and none of this would be an issue.
> 
> like i said, the worst freakin paxs are ex uber drivers...this is no lie.


I tend to agree with you. In Denver, bartenders and servers are also notoriously stingy! Even a dollar would be graciously accepted and appreciated for 5 star service.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

How hard is it to tip $1? Seriously. I was in Las Vegas two weeks ago and used Uber/Lyft probably 12 times and tipped every time except the two drivers who played vulgar rap music with my wife in the car and the one who was cursing at traffic. A dollar or two a week should not break you. Now I need to make this a sign and hang it up in my ride.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Jtdub said:


> How hard is it to tip $1? Seriously. I was in Las Vegas two weeks ago and used Uber/Lyft probably 12 times and tipped every time except the two drivers who played vulgar rap music with my wife in the var and the one who was cursing at traffic. A dollar or two a week should not break you. Now I need to make this a sign and hang it up in my ride.


LOL @ vulgar rap music  I once had a Pandora station on and an explicit song came on! I was mortified and quickly changed to radio. It was a Christian station singing about how Jesus loves us. I was too embarrassed to change it again so I just left it haha


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't have a problem with being wrong when I'm wrong but there was nothing to be wrong about in that post when it's my mere opinion....


When did I say you were wrong? Show me! 
I simply pointed out the drivers side of it. 
This is a drivers forum after all.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm not even sure there was a point to that post you wrote other then to be rude and sarcastic


Why do people keep telling me this? 
Sarcastic yes. Was not rude.



sellkatsell44 said:


> but I'm a big girl..


You're not acting like it


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> *I'm not saying you're not right.*





Cableguynoe said:


> *When did I say you were wrong? *Show me!
> I simply pointed out the drivers side of it.
> This is a drivers forum after all.
> 
> ...


you were rude. maybe you didn't feel like it but you were...so now you're back to smileys and that will make a difference?

Actually I am, I didn't instigate this, and you weren't pointing out the drivers' side when you first quote me, let me refresh for you:


Cableguynoe said:


> *Where have I heard this before?
> Oh yeah, drivers have been saying this since the very first post on UP.net
> Stop copying our lines!*


At least, I don't make passive aggressive remarks, and then later try to slide out of it (ironic that you accused me of the same thing not too long ago).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> you were rude. maybe you didn't feel like it but you were...so now you're back to smileys and that will make a difference?
> 
> Actually I am, I didn't instigate this, and you weren't pointing out the drivers' side when you first quote me, let me refresh for you:
> 
> At least, I don't make passive aggressive remarks, and then later try to slide out of it (ironic that you accused me of the same thing not too long ago).


Lol! Read that first line you quoted. 
I'm actually saying you are right. 
So now you are wrong for not understanding. You lose.

Next line you you quoted: 
"Stop copying our lines" 
As in drivers have been saying exact same thing. So I WAS pointing out drivers side. 
See? Now you're wrong again.

Instigate? You mad?

I'm not arguing with you. Simply telling you that you're wrong.

Oh, and I'm not trying to slide out of anything. 
Having to spell everything out for you is not that much fun.
Pay more attention.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lol! Read that first line you quoted.
> I'm actually saying you are right.
> So now you are wrong for not understanding. You lose.
> 
> ...


ah
okay you have me on that first one

but no, I realize you were trying to state that you're speaking for the "uber drivers" but what was the point of that post?

was it to be helpful? or was it to instigate? what kind of reply did you really think would come out of a remark like that?

that pretty much goes for the last portion of your reply as well.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ah
> okay you have me on that first one
> 
> but no, I realize you were trying to state that you're speaking for the "uber drivers" but what was the point of that post?
> ...


Let's just let this one go without getting into it further.

But to answer your question, I wasn't particularly trying to be helpful or instigate either. 
It was an observation on my part I found amusing. That riders are complaining about the same thing that drivers have for a long time, random 1 stars for no good reason(not you, many posts here recently from riders or trolls complaining about this) 
That was all. 
I've read many of your posts and think your alright. Wasn't trying to attack you.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Candy Land said:


> If someone tip its for excellent service (above and beyond) not just service in general.


I take it you never tip at sit-down restaurants either. You're lucky drivers can't spit into your coffee.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

WillyG said:


> Dude, be careful. Recently got a warning for a similar reply to a racist troll poseur. You might get banned for life saying this to just a whiney snowflake. Just a heads-up.


Who gave you a warning? And for what?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


 You should be very proud of yourself, making Uber oh so much better now. I bet you sleep well at night thinking about all the good you do for your fellow man. At Uber one could argue that the problems or not with the drivers but with the management yet you are forcing your own opinions on Us all. Good luck to you and your life all doing good.


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Who gave you a warning? And for what?


Got into it with a troll on the Atlanta feed who was trying to provoke an argument between black and white drivers. Sent him a STFU oriented post and got dinged by LAuberX (their icon is Snoopy doing his "Happy Dance" no less). Pasted our convo below. Hope you can read it. Can't find the original thread started by XX the troll. Guessing was taken down. People were getting pretty pissed at the troll.


*LAuberXModeratorModerator*
Location:
Los Angeles
Driving:
UberX
WillyG,

This is a warning in regards to your your message (Not to be racist)

Your post below has resulted in a warning:
↑
I never heard anyone say yahoo drink before lol how does that stuff taste
That's auto correct, moron. Get a life.This forum values opinions from all angles. However, being argumentative, name-calling, personal attacks, instigating other members, and any post that can be deemed confrontational will not be tolerated. Please refrain from any posts of this manner, even if instigated. We hope you can tone it back a bit going forward.

Please review the terms and rules http://uberpeople.net/help/terms

LAuberX, Friday at 9:49 PMReport
Reply


*WillyGNew Member*
Location:
Cleveland
Seriously? You're warning me for shutting up a troll who was posting comments designed to provoke racial tensions on the forum? Did you read the string? In light of what went on in Charlottesville yesterday, shouldn't you be warning him?

WillyG, Saturday at 5:18 PMReport
Reply


*LAuberXModeratorModerator*
Location:
Los Angeles
Driving:
UberX
Ignore, never respond.

Report any posts not in compliance with the site rules.

LAuberX, Saturday at 7:19 PMReport
Reply


*WillyGNew Member*
Location:
Cleveland
I take your point, but please recall the words of Sir Edmund Burke-"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men (and women) to do nothing". Do you think it's an accident that the guy used "xx" as a moniker? Did you see the placards in Charlottesville?

WillyG, Sunday at 4:44 PMReport
Reply


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

OMG, the poo is flying everywhere! Run, duck, do sumtin. You gonna get poo flung on yoooouuu!

Where is Rakos


We need a poo umpire or a rectum referee.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Ok...begs to ask...
> 
> Why did you stop Uber driving?
> 
> Rakos


She stopped because there is no money.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is not true.
> 
> I'm always waiting on the drivers, because I never order an Uber before I'm ready.
> 
> ...


next time tip.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> *I escalated it today since it's been 24 hours and if I don't have anything back I will release it to the press.*


So, how did it go with the press release? I've been watching CBS, NBC, ABC, CNBC, MSNBC, FNC, and the BBC and haven't seen anything yet...


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> So, how did it go with the press release? I've been watching CBS, NBC, ABC, CNBC, MSNBC, FNC, and the BBC and haven't seen anything yet...


No need, Uber has removed the driver from the platform.



stephan said:


> She stopped because there is no money.


& better things to do.



Yulli Yung said:


> You should be very proud of yourself, making Uber oh so much better now. I bet you sleep well at night thinking about all the good you do for your fellow man. At Uber one could argue that the problems or not with the drivers but with the management yet you are forcing your own opinions on Us all. Good luck to you and your life all doing good.


I sleep very well at night, thanks for noticing.

Management is not telling you to down star unruly passengers just because they didn't tip or you don't think they will tip.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

WillyG said:


> ...perhaps a hygiene issue?


My thoughts exactly.



Candy Land said:


> I was only doing Uber part time as stated. I didn't really need the income as I have a full time job.
> 
> I wanted to try it out which I did for a few months, now I rather spend my weekends doing other things.
> 
> ...


Tipping is not required, neither is giving you 5 stars you cheapskate.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I stopped reading when you mentioned you wanted to get said driver deactivated for rating you one star.
Driver has every single right to rate whatever they want, Just like how pax can rate drivers anyway they want, That's not a reason to get either deactivated. Stop being so toxic.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I think 1 star is overdoing it, 2 should have sufficed.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

You are all being trolled


----------



## Candy Land (Jul 10, 2015)

Aerodrifting said:


> I stopped reading when you mentioned you wanted to get said driver deactivated for rating you one star.
> Driver has every single right to rate whatever they want, Just like how pax can rate drivers anyway they want, That's not a reason to get either deactivated. Stop being so toxic.


Shouldn't abuse the system and make it bad for other drivers and riders.



MoreTips said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Tipping is not required, neither is giving you 5 stars you cheapskate.


That's fine I will take my 1 star, however his consequences are a whole lot deeper than mine.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


So you 1 starred him for no reason except he gave you a less than stellar rating .How are you different than he is?


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> So you 1 starred him for no reason except he gave you a less than stellar rating .How are you different than he is?


Double standards, Double standards, LoL


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

My analysis after being an Uber driver for 1.5 years in SF and Sac. I don't want to offend anyone at all this is just my current thoughts after having the experience firsthand. I gave about 4000 rides altogether. Aprox 1-2% of those people tipped. After a while I started driving and not expecting any tips anymore. Of course it was nice once I had one here and there, but overall I stopped expecting them. I noticed though when I go somewhere I stopped tipping as well. I started avoiding restaurants that were expecting tips because I did not want to feel guilty about giving tips. Yet every-time I Ubered as a rider I always left $2-$3 tip because I remembered how good it felt to receive one. But now with rate cuts and over-saturation of drivers its very hard to make any money. So with money being dried up at the end of every month I'm looking for cheapest ways to get from point a to point b when I need to go somewhere and cant take my car. I started to think of uber as another way of public transportation. for $5 I can get to work when my wife takes the car, but if I include the tip it would be $8 and with money dry its harder to justify to pay $8 for a 2 mile ride to work. I understand that it would help the driver, but since my money is dry I cant really do that at this time. You would say don't take Uber than, and yes its valid statement, but it beats walking. On the other hand if the driver is too far away yes I wouldn't want to stiff the driver for coming to pick me up from far away, but if he is 3 min away I think its not a big deal. I wish I could tip everyone, but since nobody tips me it makes it harder for me to tip others. I did not mean to hurt anyone, but action creates reaction unfortunately. No tip for me = no tip for restaurant waitress, no tip for Starbucks coffee person or other coffee place = no tip for hair cutting place = no tip at the bars = no tip to other drivers (unfortunately, even though I used to tip them 100% of the time).


----------



## Edwin Rivera (Jul 12, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


I don't really know how your rating would go down because we have to rate the rider right away and there is is no way to k


Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...





Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you can blame the tipping on your rating and here is the reason why. When we drop you off we have to end the trip give you a rating right away so no one really knows if you have tipped them till a few minutes later when it comes through. I have no clue if the driver can go back and change his rating at this point.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Maybe you have terrible BO. That wouldn't show up on your video.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't have a problem with being wrong when I'm wrong but there was nothing to be wrong about in that post when it's my mere opinion...apparently one that is echoed here, one too many times according to you, except I didn't notice.
> 
> Your tone and demeanor doesn't reflect that at all (what I have quoted here) versus the other answer *you *wrote after cherry picking my post.
> 
> ...


Wow, a little sensitive are we? I thought his post made total sense and he wasn't offending anyone, but I am able to detect sarcasm and wit. Perhaps others have difficulty with this and take things a bit too literally.


----------



## Arcademeus (Jul 7, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is not true.
> 
> I'm always waiting on the drivers, because I never order an Uber before I'm ready.
> 
> ...


Most of Tampa Bay's Uber drivers (I'm one of the few who gives 5-stars regardless) give 1-star all the time to riders for not tipping.

LMAO....


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Shouldn't abuse the system and make it bad for other drivers and riders.
> 
> That's fine I will take my 1 star, however his consequences are a whole lot deeper than mine.


Now Its clear what happened to you while you were Side hustling (IF), you seem to be bent out of shape because a passenger got you deactivated for something that was completely superficial and unnecessary. No different than your behavior and post. Keep sharing the hate. 2 wrongs never make a right. You deserve to be a pax. You obviously get no respect because you give none. Remember anything in the world worth having takes time and effort. You are a champion of egos. keep smiling sunshine.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


I would rate you a one star!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TNCMinWage said:


> Wow, a little sensitive are we? I thought his post made total sense and he wasn't offending anyone, but I am able to detect sarcasm and wit. Perhaps others have difficulty with this and take things a bit too literally.


Good for you  (5 stars)


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> *No need, Uber has removed the driver from the platform.*




Maybe I'm just old and cynical and find it difficult to believe most people, but...

I find it very difficult to believe that Uber would remove a driver from their platform on the basis of one complaint by a passenger about being rated 1-star.

I also find it very difficult to believe that Uber would share the result of an internal personnel decision with you. However, I will be the first to admit that I could very well be mistaken.

How about you alleviate my rampant skepticism and post the e-mail you received from Uber stating that this driver in question had been removed? I would like to see it, and I'm sure the rest of the forum members would too!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


 What if the driver loaded 9 bags of luggage for you? Do you still subscribe to Uber being built on no tipping?


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

BSki said:


> On both Lyft and Uber, I have to rate the driver as soon as they get out. I have no idea if they have tipped me, or if they will tip me, I rate the rider on the ride as soon as it is over.
> 
> Am I missing some way to see if they don't tip?
> 
> I have started rating the school kids 3's that I am rather sure are under 18, but say they are over 18. Also, they are just short ant rides anyway.


Exactly. His story is BS. If he was rated a 1 star its not because of a non-tip.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm 95 percent sure this is a troll post, but it does bring up the ridiculousness of the rating system. I think it's only fair that the riders share in the misery. This is ride_share_, after all.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

You sound like another entitled. "I am special, you drivers are scum" pos rider. You know damn well as a driver that rates are a joke, yet demand Town Car service for bus fare rates. But yet feel too special to leave a tip. Would you go into a restaurant or bar, and not tip the bar tender, waitress, or valet? Heck no you wouldn't. But seems to think it is cool to stiff your uber driver. Drivers that have to pay for gas, insurance, maintenance. How much expense does a waitress incur serving your cheap disrespectful ***? Stay the hell out of my car.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

You are being SO Petty, eat that 1 star like everyone else does and don't be so uptight about a stupid rating.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

You smell like a live stock


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Uber has never defined what constitutes a 5 * v 1* rating so it is left to the descretion of the individual. That is why Uber's rating system is dysfunctional. Many rate on personal grudges and pet peeves (kind of like you).


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your ratings are really getting you down. Would you like to talk about it some more?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Every driver can be a rider and every rider can be a driver (if over 21). 

They can be good or bad, but few can be both good or bad.

OP has accomplished the rare...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Your 1* is just a heads up what we think of you.

If you wanna hide it, be a better human being....or move to Chicago



Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


A good passenger never rates low unless they fdlt their life was in danger thru direct fault of driver

A good passenger also never ever takes base rate uberx. Lol.

You, sir or madam, are needy EBT-grade metropolitan bus scum (with an inflated sense of selfworth - of which you have nonewhatsoever - and entitlement to boot) and are getting rated for being just that.



DocT said:


> I take it you never tip at sit-down restaurants either. You're lucky drivers can't spit into your coffee.


We can.... socal makes us forget about theoccasional wonders of weather.... a good launch with a bit of well-placed wheelspin can saturate the paxhole and all their beverages and belongings with mud or muck in certain situations.

....and hey, we in the desert areas get sand and dust as consolation prizes.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Are you disgruntled because, as a Driver, you never received a Tip? Perhaps you never went "Above and Beyond" as you said.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> So instead, I recorded one of my rides from beginning to end. I was outside waiting for the driver, minimum conversation and left the car spotless and still received a 1 star (All of this was on camera


Maybe the driver didn't like you recording him. So he gave you one star.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PVP said:


> My analysis after being an Uber driver for 1.5 years in SF and Sac. I don't want to offend anyone at all this is just my current thoughts after having the experience firsthand. I gave about 4000 rides altogether. Aprox 1-2% of those people tipped. After a while I started driving and not expecting any tips anymore. Of course it was nice once I had one here and there, but overall I stopped expecting them. I noticed though when I go somewhere I stopped tipping as well. I started avoiding restaurants that were expecting tips because I did not want to feel guilty about giving tips. Yet every-time I Ubered as a rider I always left $2-$3 tip because I remembered how good it felt to receive one. But now with rate cuts and over-saturation of drivers its very hard to make any money. So with money being dried up at the end of every month I'm looking for cheapest ways to get from point a to point b when I need to go somewhere and cant take my car. I started to think of uber as another way of public transportation. for $5 I can get to work when my wife takes the car, but if I include the tip it would be $8 and with money dry its harder to justify to pay $8 for a 2 mile ride to work. I understand that it would help the driver, but since my money is dry I cant really do that at this time. You would say don't take Uber than, and yes its valid statement, but it beats walking. On the other hand if the driver is too far away yes I wouldn't want to stiff the driver for coming to pick me up from far away, but if he is 3 min away I think its not a big deal. I wish I could tip everyone, but since nobody tips me it makes it harder for me to tip others. I did not mean to hurt anyone, but action creates reaction unfortunately. No tip for me = no tip for restaurant waitress, no tip for Starbucks coffee person or other coffee place = no tip for hair cutting place = no tip at the bars = no tip to other drivers (unfortunately, even though I used to tip them 100% of the time).


Its not like an uber driver is a bar tender or waiter that can spit in your drink, right ?

Would you like a water ?


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...begs to ask...
> 
> Why did you stop Uber driving?
> 
> Rakos


If this person is being one starred as a passenger I can only imagine what thier driver rating could have been.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> I take it you never tip at sit-down restaurants either. You're lucky drivers can't spit into your coffee.


They can hand him the " special bottle" of water.



Candy Land said:


> Shouldn't abuse the system and make it bad for other drivers and riders.
> 
> That's fine I will take my 1 star, however his consequences are a whole lot deeper than mine.


You have bad aura !

The bus driver dislikes you also .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe, you are unaware, that you are a horrible person.


----------



## maximumuber (Aug 7, 2015)

So if he rates you 1 star, then rate him 1 star back. Reporting him is uncalled for.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> Uber was built on not tipping so I was never mad at the riders.


 It was also built on fares that were a lot higher and driver could make a decent income.


Candy Land said:


> So I have in returned rated drivers 1 stars ( for my low rating) as well and also reported this issue with Uber.


Why? They were a good driver, did everything right they deserve a tip.
A pax that tips is a good pax it part of the rating of the pax.
Rating for a Rating is an abuse of the system


Candy Land said:


> Uber just apologized and gave me a credit, which wasn't good enough.


 hmmm startimg to get clearer why your rating is going down


Candy Land said:


> I will release it to the press.


 Bwahahahahahahabaj Bwaa hahabajaabah

Good gawd you you have no clue what kind of a person you are do you?

Your post sums it up!


----------



## skinnyasianguy (Jul 20, 2016)

maybe you ugly, ever thought of that?
NO? buy yourself a mirror then


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

skinnyasianguy said:


> maybe you ugly, ever thought of that?
> NO? buy yourself a mirror then


Well... theres that observation.
Ugly inside and out?


----------



## Nino818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Dude u sound like a bum trying to get a few credit dollars from Uber n if your rating is dropping fast then u should look in the mirror cuz u sound annoying n bitter


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Travis -k said:


> It was also built on fares that were a lot higher and driver could make a decent income.
> 
> Why? They were a good driver, did everything right they deserve a tip.
> A pax that tips is a good pax it part of the rating of the pax.
> ...


Person ?
The soulless black hole of a heart sucking in anything worthy of being deemed Humanity is a Fungus.
A Blemish on all forms of Life !

This skidmark from Hades has no concept of anything beyond its own shallow self.
Whoms rotted corpses dust will pollute the four winds.

You can not explain the Concept of Humanity to " it" because it lacks fundamental ability to comprehend.

A thousand reincarnations shall be wasted to bring this thing up to a level to have enough compassion for it in order to despise it.

It posesses the capacity for understanding of sun dried afterbirth.

Now he best be gone before i tell him how i Really feel. . .


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Person ?
> The soulless black hole of a heart sucking in anything worthy of being deemed Humanity is a Fungus.
> A Blemish on all forms of Life !
> 
> ...


Can you take a position please? Tell us how you really feel!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Contemplating the design of a dung pouch for crafting out of " its" skin.

Im afraid it would ruin the dung.

I am afraid he is unsuitable for use as a dung bag.


----------



## Five Star (Feb 1, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


I feel you're taking yourself too serious. I mean "_I escaleted it today",_ and "_will release it to the press"._ What makes you think the "press" gives a "you know what" about your low rating with Uber???? Are you serious?? The fact that you don't tip even after going through the struggles of being an Uber driver speaks volumes about who you are.

If I'm the driver, I'm praying to God that you "*go to the press" *and that anyone picks up this story, even if you just post it on Youtube. I'd take you to court for filming me without consent and for public humiliation. And I'd WIN!!
As for Uber, if I was ever to be confronted with a video like that, I would simply tell them my low rating was based on extremely bad BO and the fact that the passanger (you) passed gas during the entire trip, that takes care of your silly video.
But the question I have is:

*Why are you SO concerned about your Uber rating?? *

Uber is a "W hore" (I'm sorry for the expression) and will keep you even if your rating gets to 2.0, you will not pay a penny more or less because of your rating, so that to me is a clear sign of a much bigger problem for which you won't find the (professional)help you need in this forum.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Being stingy with the tips is your decision. Drivers down rating you is theirs. Tip the driver and stop being a paxhole. $1.00 a ride will not break your bank. What it will do is help the driver maintain a clean and safe vehicle.


Drivers rate after the ride, they don't know if you tipped in the app or not. I have noticed my ratings have dropped recently, and I think it has to do with a lot of drivers giving riders low ratings, in turn they are rating us lower. I always tip my rides, cash, because that's what I would like in return as a driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Five Star said:


> I feel you're taking yourself too serious. I mean "_I escaleted it today",_ and "_will release it to the press"._ What makes you think the "press" gives a "you know what" about your low rating with Uber???? Are you serious?? The fact that you don't tip even after going through the struggles of being an Uber driver speaks volumes about who you are.
> 
> If I'm the driver, I'm praying to God that you "*go to the press" *and that anyone picks up this story, even if you just post it on Youtube. I'd take you to court for filming me without consent and for public humiliation. And I'd WIN!!
> As for Uber, if I was ever to be confronted with a video like that, I would simply tell them my low rating was based on extremely bad BO and the fact that the passanger (you) passed gas during the entire trip, that takes care of your silly video.
> ...


The press breathlessly awaits announcements from Special Snowflakes.



Dude.Sweet. said:


> Drivers rate after the ride, they don't know if you tipped in the app or not. I have noticed my ratings have dropped recently, and I think it has to do with a lot of drivers giving riders low ratings, in turn they are rating us lower. I always tip my rides, cash, because that's what I would like in return as a driver.


Soon they will have what they deserve driving them around.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I would be interested in knowing what the parameters of this trip were - the pick up point, the destination, and the route taken.

Virginia and the District of Columbia are "one-party consent" states - either party to a conversation can record the conversation without the consent of the other.

Maryland is a "all parties consent" state - a conversation cannot be recorded without the consent of all participants. 

Violation is a misdemeanor with a one year sentence and $2,500 fine, plus the civil tort that can be filed for damages if the video is circulated.

It would be a shame if this was the case, bless his little heart!


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

DON'T FEED THE TROLL


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

brianboru said:


> DON'T FEED THE TROLL


Your avatar makes you uniquely qualified to give this admonishment.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow so driver gives u low score no tip.... And u try to get him deactivated ..you both need to get life's. It's ridesshare....not college finals


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

I love riders like Candy Land, 1 star all day long. Go grow a pair! What a little *****, "let me record this or let me complain about that."

What a *****!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


I rate every regular priced rides 1 star. It's nothing against the customer it's my way of protesting lyft and causing them a disturbance. Every call email text rating we do effects their bottom line. So unless you're tripling your fare and tipping the drivers that amount. You should just sit down and shut up. You're a bad person if you ever drove for these companies you would know the passenger doesn't see us rate them and we don't know weather you tipped us for like 30 minutes.

So ya again. You're a bad person and they can't remove someone e from the platform for rating you bad you fool.



bobby747 said:


> Wow so driver gives u low score no tip.... And u try to get him deactivated ..you both need to get life's. It's ridesshare....not college finals


He's a bad person in general.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Person ?
> The soulless black hole of a heart sucking in anything worthy of being deemed Humanity is a Fungus.
> A Blemish on all forms of Life !
> 
> ...


*claps*


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Its not like an uber driver is a bar tender or waiter that can spit in your drink, right ?
> 
> Would you like a water ?


You are just as bad as uber. You're exploiting the drivers. You can't afford $3 for a tip get a bike or roller skates. Stop requesting two mile trips. It costs the driver money to do those. So yes you're at fault. You're the reason why these companies exist. If passengers stand with the drivers corporations like uber would be on their knees. But instead you perpetuate it so you're an accomplice.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


So, you don't like the fact that these other, independent contractors, have made the personal business decision to no longer provide you with services for failure to, in their professional opinions, fairly compensate for the services rendered.

Knowing, as you already admitted to having been a driver, that;
Uber was sued, successfully, about lying to consumers about "tips are included", 
actively telling passengers, after loosing that lawsuit, not to tip,
punishing, through deactivation, drivers who solicited tips and thus getting sued and loosing AGAIN .
You want to continue to believe that not tipping Uber drivers should be acceptable.

Sorry, but, you obviously offended the drivers, through your total lack of common human decency, enough that don't want you in their personal vehicles ever again.

Meanwhile, with video evidence that your drivers have done nothing wrong and even provided quality service, you "punish" those drivers not only passive-aggressively putting their jobs at risk but actively pursued with the company their termination for them standing up for their profitability.

You, sir, are a real class act. Low class.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Nick781 said:


> How long are your rides? were you outside on time? those play into the ratings. I give 5 stars to 95% of riders even if they piss me off unless it is something that should be rated lower like being rude or acting dumb in my car.
> 
> Also being a driver you should tip people, just because you never got tipped doesn't mean you shouldn't... you very well damn know how little drivers get paid so you should be doing so.... your being ignorant if anything.


This mentality of "we didn't have to tip with Uber in the past so why start now?" B.S. people need to see that drivers are not taking in the money. I am a Uber rider as well and I always tip. The amount of tip was contingent upon the level of service. I tip the restaurant staff, my hair stylist, and the valet. I don't see how people are so ignorant and impervious to the idea of tipping an Uber driver.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Grand Master B said:


> u being an ex uber driver should understand the frustration drivers have gone through the last few years. we get paid in peanuts in a service industry that has a tradition of receiving tips. don't attempt to debate this point. u wouldn't think twice in not tipping ur cabbie and yet u weakly make an excuse that while ubering as a driver u accepted the twisted message from corporate that tipping isn't encouraged, therefore as a rider ur gonna take advantage of that warped view.
> 
> ok ur an ideal pax...minus being a cheap ass expecting world class service on a X (econo ride), that's why u didn't tip. had you spared one measly dollar on ur fare that was little more than a typical bus fare, u would have a rating of 5 stars and none of this would be an issue.
> 
> like i said, the worst freakin paxs are ex uber drivers...this is no lie.


Here's my take on why tipping was not encouraged on Uber. Uber could lu


Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome back lil Cindy!
> 
> By the way, how do you know they rated you 1 stars and not 2-4?


im going to give Uber my two cents on rider having 30 days to rate a driver. As a driver, how can I improve and correct myself if I can't recollect on what I did today as opposed to 30 days ago. I want to know which Sob low rated me and how fast can I repay him back. J/k. I leave the latter half off from my complaint to Uber.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Being stingy with the tips is your decision. Drivers down rating you is theirs. Tip the driver and stop being a paxhole. $1.00 a ride will not break your bank. What it will do is help the driver maintain a clean and safe vehicle.


Tip also helps us pay for our own gas, service maintenance, and cleaning our depreciated car.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Monkchoi said:


> This mentality of "we didn't have to tip with Uber in the past so why start now?" B.S. people need to see that drivers are not taking in the money. I am a Uber rider as well and I always tip. The amount of tip was contingent upon the level of service. I tip the restaurant staff, my hair stylist, and the valet. I don't see how people are so ignorant and impervious to the idea of tipping an Uber driver.


People are Not "so ignorant and impervious to the idea of tipping an Uber driver". They are simply Cheap Skinflints of poor character who have no desire to reward good service. They know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Doowop said:


> People are Not "so ignorant and impervious to the idea of tipping an Uber driver". They are simply Cheap Skinflints of poor character who have no desire to reward good service. They know exactly what they are doing.


Simply it is that simple. The tip option is right there they just don't bother.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Nino818 said:


> Dude u sound like a bum trying to get a few credit dollars from Uber n if your rating is dropping fast then u should look in the mirror cuz u sound annoying n bitter


On top of not tipping, your next ride got cheaper. Man. This is a convoluted system!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Tip $1 and see your rating as a rider go up. I now rate most of my riders a 1 star for not tipping. I'll stop doing so if my rating starts to plummet but until then its fun to sit at a bar have a few pints and quickly rate my uber paxs 1 star but being cheap yay lol


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> Tip $1 and see your rating as a rider go up. I now rate most of my riders a 1 star for not tipping. I'll stop doing so if my rating starts to plummet but until then its fun to sit at a bar have a few pints and quickly rate my uber paxs 1 star but being cheap yay lol


Please please please not only keep doing this, get every single Other driver to do this. 
The rest of us will not only provide those people future rides, we will enjoy a chuckle or two when these "I'm gonna 1 star them to death" drivers are "predicting the end of Uber since no one is riding anymore".

Seriously if someone not giving you a dollar is enough reason to not want to make the rest of the income from rides. Please, keep 1 staring.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Please please please not only keep doing this, get every single Other driver to do this.
> The rest of us will not only provide those people future rides, we will enjoy a chuckle or two when these "I'm gonna 1 star them to death" drivers are "predicting the end of Uber since no one is riding anymore".
> 
> Seriously if someone not giving you a dollar is enough reason to not want to make the rest of the income from rides. Please, keep 1 staring.


You do understand that most paxs can careless about there rating right? So me rating a pax who doesn't tip only helps the next driver to choose to take a low rate rider or not and most likely makes the pax wait longer for a driver to pick them up. It's a 2 way street bud haha. I re rate most for the fun of it since I have the spare 5 min to rate all the none tippers a 1 star.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> Tip $1 and see your rating as a rider go up. I now rate most of my riders a 1 star for not tipping. I'll stop doing so if my rating starts to plummet but until then its fun to sit at a bar have a few pints and quickly rate my uber paxs 1 star but being cheap yay lol


This is clever. So, since you're forced to rate a person as soon as the ride is over, and (at least in my case) the majority of my tips are through the app I'm just supposed to rate everyone 1 star because I assume they don't tip?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Please please please not only keep doing this, get every single Other driver to do this.
> The rest of us will not only provide those people future rides, we will enjoy a chuckle or two when these "I'm gonna 1 star them to death" drivers are "predicting the end of Uber since no one is riding anymore".
> 
> Seriously if someone not giving you a dollar is enough reason to not want to make the rest of the income from rides. Please, keep 1 staring.


I drove somebody today who was a 4.44 which seemed low to me. I was trying to guess what they'd be like when I got them. It was a professional lady who smelled nice and tipped me cash. Also a decent drive out to the aiport.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> This is clever. So, since you're forced to rate a person as soon as the ride is over, and (at least in my case) the majority of my tips are through the app I'm just supposed to rate everyone 1 star because I assume they don't tip?


No after your shift is over give it 24 hrs just incase a pax tips, after the 24 hrs is up rate all non tippers a 1 star. That's what I do.



ShinyAndChrome said:


> This is clever. So, since you're forced to rate a person as soon as the ride is over, and (at least in my case) the majority of my tips are through the app I'm just supposed to rate everyone 1 star because I assume they don't tip?
> 
> I drove somebody today who was a 4.44 which seemed low to me. I was trying to guess what they'd be like when I got them. It was a professional lady who smelled nice and tipped me cash. Also a decent drive out to the aiport.


Your going to get those low rate paxs who are nice and may tip but its rare. I've been there before.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> No after your shift is over give it 24 hrs just incase a pax tips, after the 24 hrs is up rate all non tippers a 1 star. That's what I do.
> 
> Your going to get those low rate paxs who are nice and may tip but its rare. I've been there before.


do you contact uber to
Manually low rate each one after the fact?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> do you contact uber to
> Manually low rate each one after the fact?


Yes I email after 24 hrs. If I don't have a tip then the pax gets a 1 star.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Blaming the passenger and expecting a tip is useless. You're fighting the wrong power. I rate everyone under 2x one star from the get go. It has nothing to do with the passenger. It's my silent rate protest. I also only do lyft and lyft looks into each one star rating. So causing a disturbance is doing more than blaming the customer for not tipping. Only 10% tip if you're exceptionally nice and converse with them. But after a few customers that exhausts me so I sit silent


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> This is clever. So, since you're forced to rate a person as soon as the ride is over, and (at least in my case) the majority of my tips are through the app I'm just supposed to rate everyone 1 star because I assume they don't tip?
> 
> I drove somebody today who was a 4.44 which seemed low to me. I was trying to guess what they'd be like when I got them. It was a professional lady who smelled nice and tipped me cash. Also a decent drive out to the aiport.


Every now and then when I'm not having a good night, I'll take a chance in a low rated pax. Some are decent. Don't know how they got those rating (excluding tip-based rating system).


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lyft doesn't give me rides when I do too many one star. But three star seems to be fine.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> Lyft doesn't give me rides when I do too many one star. But three star seems to be fine.


You may be onto something but after giving all my pax a 1 star rating for not tipping I haven't had a slower day then normal.


----------



## Ridegal (Oct 29, 2017)

Snitches get Stitches


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

er....the driver rates the passenger BEFORE he/she knows whether they're getting a tip


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Solution is very simple. Tip your driver! It doesnt have to be huge. Were happy to receive even just a buck or two. Uber is slowly changing. Get with it. Its a service where tipping is expected, hence the tipping option in the app. Oh yeah, maybe try the "I'll you in the app" line with drivers, then see where you're ratings go!


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Candy Land said:


> no one is entitled to tip you.


Ahhh yeah, your a smart one aren't you.

PS i know its a bumped thread but never too late to poke a troll.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Candy Land said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am no longer an uber driver and when I was it was only part-time (mainly weekends for extra money). However, I am now an uber rider and I would say I take an uber ride 1-2 times a week.
> 
> ...


Wow. How sad.

Did someone hurt your feelings with low ratings? The fact that you've spent this amount of time on the issue is slightly disturbing and very disconcerting.

The solution is quite simple: tip your driver, cheapo!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

R James said:


> er....the driver rates the passenger BEFORE he/she knows whether they're getting a tip


Yes. Just another example of how drivers are held hostage by the insane ratings game.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> Yes. Just another example of how drivers are held hostage by the insane ratings game.


But as a driver, exactly HOW would I down rate a passenger for not tipping? I HAVE to rate them right at the end of the ride, BEFORE I know whether or not I will receive a tip. In theory I can try to go back later and work with Uber to down rate every passenger that I later discover didn't tip me, but that doesn't seem like a viable approach.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

R James said:


> But as a driver, exactly HOW would I down rate a passenger for not tipping? I HAVE to rate them right at the end of the ride, BEFORE I know whether or not I will receive a tip. In theory I can try to go back later and work with Uber to down rate every passenger that I later discover didn't tip me, but that doesn't seem like a viable approach.


If your rate them a 1, kiss the tip goodbye. However, around here, there is a 90+% chance they'll not leave a tip anyway. Again, the way drivers are held hostage, giving out lots of five ratings to riders, on the hope there may be a tip.


----------



## Twinflower (Oct 31, 2017)

Why did you stop Uber driving?


----------

